# For you VA guys



## nyfrogs (May 1, 2005)

I need a frog sitter from December 24th- 31st.

This would include misting and feeding on the 24th,26,28 and 31st
and making 4 FF cultures on the 28th.

All supplies here.

will give frogs, tanks, plants, money, hugs.....

I am in the Richmond area


please let me know, great way to get frogs without paying alot and dealing with shipping!!!


----------



## froggie too (Nov 6, 2011)

I am in Ashland. Will be glad to help. I am working that week on Hull st. If you still need help. PM me.


----------



## nyfrogs (May 1, 2005)

I am right off Hull actually!! i will shoot you a PM in a bit


----------

